
Our calendars skipped 11 days in 1752 - mac-r
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1752
======
peapicker
Not quite that simple. It depends on what country you’re talking about. For
example, in Greece it happened in 1923. If I recall by then it was 13 days.

1752 is when Great Britain and its colonies adopted the Gregorian Calendar.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregorian_calendar#Adoption](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregorian_calendar#Adoption)

------
simonblack
Proper calendar reform would return New Years Day (Spring Equinox, currently
21st March) to 1st March. That would also have the extra advantage of
relocating months seven ( _Septem_ ber), eight ( _Octo_ ber), nine ( _Novem_
ber) and ten ( _Decem_ ber) back into their original place in the calendar
year.

------
mac-r
Just run the following command in your terminal: "cal 9 1752"

